

Benedict Cumberbatch Can Charm Humans, but Can He Fool a Computer? - lelf
http://blog.wolfram.com/2014/11/26/benedict-cumberbatch-can-charm-humans-but-can-he-fool-a-computer/

======
Namrog84
An interesting little project with the expected outcome. Voice is hard to
truly mimic to the point a computer can't identify it correctly. Considering
that we use voice authentication sometimes. I'd be really surprised if anyone
can trick the computer with using purely their own voice.

------
abandonliberty
How we perceive is different from how a machine perceives. The approach to
fool machine perception could be quite different and incompatible.

I'm curious how feasibly we could take samples of human speech and use it to
produce novel phrases that would fool a computer.

